# New Giveaways Begin!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

At the close of the SVS and BFD Giveaways (winners tba shortly)... we begin two new giveaways compliment of SoundSplinter and Ultimate Home Entertainment.



*SoundSplinter Giveaway* ... ... *Buttkicker Giveaway*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's bump it back up and make sure new members know about the new giveaways.


----------

